# closed



## encrown (Apr 11, 2020)

thank you to everyone who stopped by!


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 11, 2020)

Can I please come? 

Name: OtterFloof
Island: Otter


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd love to drop by!


----------



## Maris82084 (Apr 11, 2020)

can I please come?


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd like to visit as well, please


----------



## th8827 (Apr 11, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 11, 2020)

me too


----------



## Licorice (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd love to come! IGN: Renee Town: Opu.


----------



## aww (Apr 11, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## An0nn (Apr 11, 2020)

I would love to come once you get an opening!


----------



## angiepie (Apr 11, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 11, 2020)

hi! if you're still doing this, i'd also love to come! thank you sm <33


----------



## Athariel (Apr 11, 2020)

Oooh! Me too, me too!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 11, 2020)

Would love to stop by!


----------



## RC312 (Apr 11, 2020)

can i stop by if he still crafting


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 11, 2020)

Would love to stop by! Can bring a nmt


----------



## courtky (Apr 11, 2020)

may i visit?


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 11, 2020)

Could I come? I’ll tip


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd like to come visit too.


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 11, 2020)

Is he still crafting? Are you still hosting? Would like to come.


----------



## encrown (Apr 11, 2020)

Tenocht said:


> Is he still crafting? Are you still hosting? Would like to come.


yep he's still crafting so far! just trying to get everyone who asked to come in order


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 11, 2020)

Put me on the long list of people who would like to visit if you don't mind. Thank you!


----------



## LuvDolphin (Apr 11, 2020)

Can i come please?


----------



## An0nn (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello! I would love to come if you don't mind. I can tip


----------



## fanism (Apr 11, 2020)

I would love to come.  Thanks


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 11, 2020)

I will stop by! You cannot stop me, I am to powerful.


----------



## encrown (Apr 11, 2020)

last call if anyone else wants to come! will stop in like 20min or so(unless he stops earlier of course)


----------



## matt2019 (Apr 11, 2020)

encrown said:


> last call if anyone else wants to come! will stop in like 20min or so(unless he stops earlier of course)


I would love to come!


----------



## lizardon (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd like to come, will bring NMT, thanks


----------

